# Waiting for test results - enlarged lymph nodes



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thoughts, prayers, and hugs coming you way; I am also waiting on biopsy results. I hope we both get what we're hoping for!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope you get results that you are wishing for !!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Good thoughts coming your way!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Praying for good results! &#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56476;


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Sending warm thoughts your way.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts for Rookie....


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hoping you get some good results.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way for good results. Rookie is a cutie!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Good thoughts coming your way. You're a great dog parent to have noticed the enlarged nodes and gotten him in to the vet so quickly!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Hoping and praying for a good report.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Fingers are crossed all will be OK


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the good thoughts. After we got back from the vet I spent the day spoiling Rookie rotten. I sat on the couch with his head in my lap and petted him all afternoon. Then we went for a long afternoon walk and he happily played fetch at the park. It's also possible that I got a little carried away with all the treats today! He's so completely normal that it's very weird to be waiting for test results like this.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Praying hard for good news..the waiting is so hard!!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Sending tons of good thoughts your way!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, it's not good news. It's Lymphoma and they found it in all 4 lymph nodes they tested. I have an appointment with an oncologist tomorrow morning. It's so hard to believe that this is going on when Rookie seems otherwise completely normal.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear this, did they stage it? Praying you caught it early, and you can keep Rookie happy and comfortable for a long. long time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear Rookie's diagnosis.

My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so very sorry about your news. Please know you and Rookie are in my prayers.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

No staging yet. I'm guessing that will come from the oncologist tomorrow.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry for the news- I hope you can get some good answers from the oncologist.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry to read this. Rookie is just so young -- actually he was born the day before I adopted Harley. I don't know a lot about cancer in the lymph nodes but there are other members on this forum who are very knowledgeable. Praying you caught this early and he is a good candidate for treatment. Sending positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. I am hopeful they caught it in time to treat and be fine for many more years. Please keep updates tomorrow.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Rookie is such a young dog. Is it T Cell? I will be thinking of you, and hoping so hard it responds well and quickly. In my mind, Rookie and Tally are puppies, and this is hard to understand.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Hoping that tomorrows appointment brings you some good news. I'm so sorry that you and Rookie are having to go through this.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Mdoats...

so sorry to hear this news.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh no! That is so unfair! Keeping you and Rookie in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Just wanted to add another perspective. I just got a diagnosis of liver cancer in my Cavalier, Tess. We were pretty certain she had cancer, but when the test results came back, my vet was disappointed she _didn't _have lymphoma because she described it as being far more treatable than many other cancers. With a young dog, and because I'm guessing you caught it early by being so observant, I'm really hoping the oncologist will tell you Rookie has a good chance for successful treatment and recovery! It's never easy to hear the cancer diagnosis. Sending you healing, good thoughts today.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Any news..


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Saw the oncologist today. Rookie has intermediate cell lymphoma which apparently makes the best path of treatment a little less clear. If it were large cell and fast growing, she'd recommend the CHOP protocol, but it's apparently not as effective with medium cell lymphoma. The other option is CCNU. But she wants to do a PARR test and Flow Cytology to figure out if it's T or B cell lymphoma before she makes a definite recommendation on treatment. And they can't do that on a Friday. So I need to take him back on Monday so they can take the samples.

In the meantime, I've been calling my insurance company to figure out what is covered and what the limits are as well as calling around to find the best prices on chemo drugs. (I've heard the pharmacy associated with the hospital has significantly higher prices than elsewhere.)

Other than that, I've been tearing up frequently and trying to picture what my life will be like without him. But mostly, I've just been spoiling him with lots of love and treats and cuddling and petting. 

It's just so crazy to think he could be gone so soon when he spent the afternoon happily running around at the park chasing his ball. He looks young and healthy and energetic. It's almost impossible to believe that this is all going on in his little body.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Praying for you and hoping they can treat it easily and he continues to live a long happy life with you!! Thinking of you and Rookie


----------



## acrofford (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that about Rookie. I will be praying for you guys. He is such a sweet pup.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's such a beautiful boy. I bet he's going to do well once they settle on a treatment path. Be sure to keep us posted. You have GRF people all over the world on your side. More healing thoughts coming your way.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Rookie  I hope that they can sort him out with a successful treatment route and he will be with you for a very long time to come. Please do keep us updated.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I am so sorry to read this about Rookie. Sending good thoughts and prayers for him and for you too.

Rookie and Merlin are about the same age and we joined GRF around the same time you did. Rookie is too young for this and it's unfair. hoping there is treatment that will help him. 

I always loved your profile picture with Rookie on the steps and those HUGE ears!! Such an adorable little boy! Hugs to you.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope no matter what treatment he gets it works for him and you. Please keep us posted.


----------

